# Redneck Playstation



## linescum (Jul 24, 2009)

something to do while the brisket has stalled

http://majman.net/fly_loader.html


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 24, 2009)

Kind of a tricky little game at first. Thanks for the link.


----------



## allen (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks linescum, now I have something to do will I'm at work


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 24, 2009)

LOLOL!!!!!!!! Tried it...I need practice for them 'lil buggers.

Eric


----------



## blacklab (Jul 24, 2009)

It's hilairous 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thanks


----------

